

The Twitter Streaming API and why you should use it - Fenn
http://fenn.posterous.com/why-and-how-to-use-the-twitter-streaming-api

======
bootload
Fenn are you using this with adioso?

~~~
Fenn
It's not actively in production yet, though that was the original purpose for
writing it - I realised it was useful so thought I'd decouple it and release
it as a standalone opensource library.

~~~
bootload
_"... I realised it was useful so thought I'd decouple it and release it as a
standalone opensource library. ..."_

Beaut.

